# Just started my HT, Prewiring ideas



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Im new to the blog and appreciate all the information. I have to say. Im allittle overwelmed. I have a 15x20 dedicated new construction room for my HT. I just bought a ton of speaker wire and Cat5. Here are my plans so far....any additions or thoughts would be appreciated.

Equipment Rack to Projector
(2)cat5
(1)RGBHV
(1)HDMI
(1)12/2 romex, gang box near projector

Equipment Rack to screen - upper left side
(2)cat5 masking control/drap control
(1)12/2 romex, gang box 

equipment Room to lighting control
(1)cat5

of course all speaker wire runs to equipment rack


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I would recommend running all the wires so they are easily accessible in the wall via a hinged trim or at least in PVC pipe so you can run more cables easily later. 

Also, it might be useful to run some analog interconnects in the wall just in case you get something you want to use with them.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I second that. I always recommend the use of conduit so you can change or upgrade wiring at anytime.

However, unless the walls are open you can not install conduit.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I had a potential client once that really wanted conduit put in his walls so he could run speakers, or eventually move the gear to the back of the room. His basement was already finished, so when I told him what would be involved in tearing out drywall to install the conduit, he got disheartened.

but all is not lost if the drywall is up. Google "raceway cable" and several options come up. One wall of my house is a common townhouse wall (no in-wall cable possible) and I use this raceway stuff. It's great and easy to change out cables if the configuration changes. Of course, now it's completely full 

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

conduit.....love it. I will put it in as well. Thanks for the idea

On a side note, Im also running (2) cat5 and (2) RG from every T.V./Computer location in the house to a centralized location in the basement (now know as the wire room). Seems a bit like over kill to me....your thoughts.


----------

